# Mission Accomplished:First Shark from the Surf



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

This is the first shark I have ever caught. I assume it is a Blacktip, but let me know otherwise. I caught him off the surf July 3rd at 6:15 AM at the Sandestin beach resort. Here is what I used/did to catch it.

850SSM Penn Spinning Reel 50 Lb. P Line braid

10 ft. Cabelas Salt Striker 2pc graphite rod 15-40lb test; 2-8oz lure weight

3 ft Malin 108lb wireleader with Gamakatsu 7/0 circle hook and 3oz pyramid sinker

frozen lady fish head caught from the day before; slightly thawed

waded out 30 yds during early morning high tide and casted out about 30 yards










Set drag loose, then let it take the bait, tighten drag and reeled in; 30 minute fight; grabbed him by the tail, pulledit to shore and had a family take this shot

Perfect hook placement in the side jaw; pulled hook than slung it back to the water

Shark was gone in a second; about the same rush as harvesting a deer

Awesome

I posted as much info as I could, since this is the website where I got alot of my info to catch this shark. I hope my luck will pass on to someone who hasn't done this yet. Can't wait to be back in Florida again.

I caught two large redfish with the same gear using frozen porgies from HalfHitch tackle the next day at the same spot. I will post pics when I get them.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That is a pretty little shark. It is amazing the fight they put up for their size. On spinning gear like you were using they are one great gamefish. Good report and nice pic to go along with it.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

That's great! I'm so glad you caught something. Sounds like you were pretty successful. Welcome to the addicting world of Florida fishing!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report - thanks for the picture. Looks like you had a great time with him. I bet the kids had fun with that too.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Great Detailed Report GoVols. I am taking my two teenage boys camping at McCrea in a few weeks and going to try my luck at the shark fishing also. My tackle is a bit older but I do have a few good sized reels and plan on stringing them with 50lb test. Does the braided line do better? 

Whats the best bait to use for a shark? I have heard a bonita but not sure how to catch one.

Great Photo.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

The best bait to use is what ever is schooling up at that time. My fav. to use is lady fish....or fresh mullet.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Spool up with 50lb braid if you can, get about a 3ft wire leader as heavy as you can get it (80-110#), get 3oz pyramid sinkers, and use 7/0 circle hooks. Use light spinning tackle to catch your bait on Johnson Sprite spoons or Gotchas. Ladyfish or Bluefish are what you will catch, but cut up whatever you catch for bait, since shark will be feeding on that. Wade out as far as you are comfortable, cast out, and return to the beach with spool open and close the bail. Set the drag loose and wait for a shark to run with your bait. When it runs, tighten drag and start reeling. Be patient and give the shark time to swallow the bait before tightening the drag and setting the hook. Good luck, since I used this technique to catch my first shark July 3rd in Destin.


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

i'm gonna give it a try


----------



## Horse in around (Jan 1, 2008)

That is some great eating you let go. Nice catch!:clap


----------



## Tdevil76 (Oct 1, 2007)

:clap cool report and awsome pic. I can't wait til i get the chance to try that!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Wish I could help with the I.D. of it man. I catch 3 - 4' ers when I hit the surf a lot. But I never know what I.D. they are either. If anyone has a "good" set of pics from all you sharkers, I'd like to see them too. I know we can look on the internet and see tons of pics of them, but the ones I catch aren't adults and I could use some help identifying them also. Thanks if anyone has some input. I might keep one if I knew it wasn't prohibited. BTW, if I had to bet my money, I'd say that looks like a Blacktip to me.


----------



## BR (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice catch GoVols! I'm new to saltwater fishing and want to try sharkin. 2 questions for ya...

Did you use a sliding setup for your pyramid or did you rig the leader/hook above the weight?

How do you pull a hook on a shark without losing fingers? 

Thanks for the informative post.

BR

Pensacola, FL


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I let the pyramid slide above the leader. I had a swivel large enough that kept the pyramid sinker from sliding down the leader to the hook. With circle hooks the idea is the hook will connect with the corner of a shark's mouth. To remove the hook, get some long pliers and with care work the hook out. If it seems too risky, cut the line or leader as close to the hook as possible. The hook was in the corner of this shark's mouth and I got it out pretty easy with the long pliers.


----------

